# 2003 X-Trail Spark plugs



## madags (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi,
I have owned my X-T for about 4 1/2 years and have recently made a revision of the spare parts that have been used during routine maintenance services at 10, 20, 30, 40, 50, 60 and 70K Kms.
I felt very dissapointed when I learned that the service made at 50k involved the change of the spark plugs when previous services never touched them. All routine maintenance services have been provided at Nissan authorized dealers but the dealer that changed my car's spark was new in town and closer to where I live so instead of going to the old-trusted one, I went to the new-unknown one.
Car service manual clearly states that Nissan X-Trail spark plugs should not be changed until they are 170k kms old, and I assume all previous maintenance services never touched them for this reason.
Dealer claims they revise all vehicles to certificate they are equipped with the type of spark plugs that are not supposed to be changed (platinum tip type) and change if the vehicle has the standard type.
I have visited the dealer and filled a complain; they say they changed the spark plugs because my X-T did not have the platinum type.
The service manual states they should not have changed them, other dealers never touched them. I understand 2003 X-T only comes with with planimum type spark plugs.
Can you please provide feedback?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I am not sure about Mexico, but in Australia all xtrails (which are imported from Japan) come with only the standard NGK spark plugs that need chaging every 40,000kms or so. Platinum spark plugs are only fitted as an option and at customer's request.

The dealer should have asked you before changing them to the platinum type, obviously because they cost more than the standard ones.

I am now running with the Iridium plugs and always ask the dealer to leave this part of the check-up alone and don't touch them, as I change them myself.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> I am not sure about Mexico, but in Australia all xtrails (which are imported from Japan) come with only the standard NGK spark plugs that need chaging every 40,000kms or so. Platinum spark plugs are only fitted as an option and at customer's request.


The xtrails in Singapore (also imported from Japan) come factory-fitted with copper NGKs.
These last 40,000km between changes.


----------



## madags (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks both aussietrail and LEONGSTER for your valuable feedback. My X-Trail is also Japan imported so I want to assume it also came with the standard copper ones.
Maybe someone from American continent that could provide additional data?


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

mad-Ags... our Mex X-Tys came with Cooper NGK's, if you want to change, the easiest option is too ask for SpecV's (Sentra SE-R) at dealership.

I guess it's kindda easy to get Nissan parts at Aguascalientes due to the Nissan Plant there, just look for the same spark plugs there.


----------



## madags (Aug 14, 2007)

Manuelgamex- Hi and thx for your response.
I was thinking/assuming our Mexican X-T's came with platinum type so I was very upset when they changed them to the regular type during the 50k routine maintenance service.
The base for my assumption was 1) that the service manual clearly states the spark plugs should not be touched when developing maintenance service and 2) previous services (provided by other nissan dealers, one in Aguascalientes and the other one in Guadalajara) never touched the spark plugs.
I appreciate your feedback. Let me know of any additional ideas, thoughts, suggestions, etc.
Regards.


----------

